# Whipping egg white with other ingredients added



## seans_potato_business (May 6, 2016)

It's difficult to make chocolate mousse by folding ingredients into the whipped egg white without destroying the structure of the egg white. Couldn't I whip egg white in my food processor and add the remaining ingredients while the machine is running?


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2016)

First, it doesn't matter how you whip your egg whites.  What matters is how few of the bubbles you created will get popped when you mi in the remaining ingredients.  If you use the FP to mix in the remaining ingredients, you'll very effectively break too many bubbles with that rapidly spinning blades.  The FP will not continue to make new bubbles while you mix in the other ingredients.

A proper folding process is the best way.


----------



## medtran49 (May 6, 2016)

You are supposed to lighten the chocolate mixture by gently stirring in about a fourth of your whipped egg whites and then fold in the rest.  I am very surprised your recipe does not indicate to do that as it is a traditional way to make mousse.


----------

